# Ok maybe I took it too far...



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

If ANYONE gets in the wrong car when ordering an Uber from me... They are about dumb...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oh, no, u didn't really do that? I call semi bs (I hope).


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> oh, no, u didn't really do that? I call semi bs (I hope).


Which part the plate or the beemer?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Which part the plate or the beemer?


well, the plate and BECAUSE it is a beemer. AND no way a driver would do that......right? &#129314; :frown:  :thumbdown:


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

What a shill :redface:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> well, the plate and BECAUSE it is a beemer. AND no way a driver would do that......right? &#129314; :frown:  :thumbdown:


People have been known to do some strange things. Doing eats in a nice car, accepting pools, x or comfort when the car qualifies for black/xl. I drive alot more than most people would want to.
I do happen to really like it though..


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> oh, no, u didn't really do that? I call semi bs (I hope).


Hater....&#128526;


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

You can probably wait to buy your *LyftKen* plate until....


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> You can probably wait to buy your *LyftKen* plate until....


Hell freezes over....


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

What if you finally piss off a Karen enough and get deactivated? 

LOL


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> What if you finally piss off a Karen enough and get deactivated?
> 
> LOL


Perhaps put duct tape over the "Uber", and leave "Ken" :roflmao:

Duct tape fixes everything... lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> If ANYONE gets in the wrong car when ordering an Uber from me... They are about dumb...
> 
> View attachment 478508


Someone WILL.



DeadHeadDriver said:


> You can probably wait to buy your *LyftKen* plate until....


OR
LYFT BARBIE !

BARBIE & KEN


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I"m sorry. I still don't believe it. Still calling BS. Over and over and over and over. 

My two cents.
🍸🍸🍸🍸


----------

